# I'm worried for my Roborovski hamster, need advice.



## Fake.Slav (Mar 16, 2021)

Biscuit is a little over a year old and I adopted him a little over a month ago, his personality is very active and would not like to be touched and the only way to give treats by hand was to wear leather gloves! About a day ago I noticed a change in his personality as well as his breathing, he let me bet him today (with a glove) and let me hold him without any treats, he was wayyy calmer than usual and his eyes were kinda squinted. His breathing is also a little squeaky and makes a little clicking noise, I'm really worried and I hope that it's nothing major. My room is a little dustier than the average one due to me living next to a building site but I try to clean often to prevent any build up. I'm also planning to get an air purifier to help with it. Nothing has changed since he's moved in and he's been okay until now.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’d get him checked at the vet in case he has a chest infection and could go downhill quickly.


----------



## Fake.Slav (Mar 16, 2021)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd get him checked at the vet in case he has a chest infection and could go downhill quickly.


I took her to the vet and she was on antibiotics for over 2 weeks. It didn't help so went there again to get new ones. The night before the appointment she also managed to injure her foot so I had to get her anti inflammatory. After we got home, she did not look good, she was weak, barely walking. I tried giving her the medication but she would not take it. Later she passed away sleeping in my blanket.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad news.

So sorry for your loss


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

Aww rest in peace biscuit. I’m so sorry!


----------

